# Kentucky fried WTF on a stick!!



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh you guys I just found this!!!! I was gonna make a chilli and be on my way for my apocalyptic bash, but I'm so having this!!! Roadkill on sticks! As I'm a pescetarian I think I'll just do them with fry-able cheese or tofu but hell!!!! This is brilliant! 

http://m.instructables.com/id/Kentucky-Fried-WTF-on-a-stick/


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Did everyone already Know abour this? Well im New to haloween still so im totally exited even if you guys aren't lol ;-)


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I can't click your link but as far as I know I haven't seen it. By the bye everyone here is totally excited about Halloween. Don't hold back.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh maybe copy/paste it Them i promises it's worth it. Especially for apocalypse themes


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Very cool idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bsm0f0 (Oct 10, 2011)

That's awesome, mystery animal on a stick ... yes please!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Here is the link for anyone who might be interested: 

http://m.instructables.com/id/Kentucky-Fried-WTF-on-a-stick/


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh man. That was totally worth it. Gross but cool.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank Halloween lady, I'm challenged by Internet from phone only at the mo  
Dru: yess it was wasn't it - it's the best halloween food I've seen yet ( because I like naturalistic styles) my guests will hate me haha.. I've decided to do some chicken and some tofu so noone can claim mystery allergies etc.


----------



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

LOL, I love it!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

No problem Eva, I got your back!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

That is so cool. I would love to serve those at a party. Thanks for sharing. See...I told you guys those newbies from Denmark weren't so bad. 

haha just kidding, Eva. You totally rock, and I am counting on you to bring Halloween to Denmark in a big way.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Hahaha!! Oh and I am. Since I found this forum last year I've been converting people. But we still only have few bits in the shop and mostly cute things. But it will change.. Maybe I should open my own Halloweenshop one day


----------



## nicoleblkwidow (Sep 11, 2010)

Found dinner for this year! Thanks!!
Going to coat them in the kraft chessy bacon breading!


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

I tried them on my hubby for dinner last night. They looked so "good", he couldn't eat his!
I used boneless, skinless chicken breasts and the spaghetti and pretzels like the directions called for. Then I seasoned the chicken with salt and garlic pepper, dredged it in flour seasoned with salt and pepper, then dunked them in an egg/milk mix, then coated them in panko. I thought it was delicious! But a little too much work for me. Shaping the meat actually wasn't that hard. I thought that would be the hard part. I just really dislike frying. It makes the house stink, it's messy and it's time consuming. I did have a hard time keeping the tails on, I would suggest extra breading and very careful handling. 
But posting the pic on facebook was the real test. This is how crazy my friends think I am... They all really thought I fried actual rats for dinner last night! I might be into Halloween, but I wouldn't really serve my family roadkill! LOL!


----------



## nicoleblkwidow (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the tips! I will be doing a test run on them in the next week or so too. Going to try baking them with the Kraft cheese bacon stuff though.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh pictures !
I hate frying to and I'm wondering if I can get away with making them another way. The baking might work, let us know how they come out! I'm planning to do mine with chicken and with extra firm tofu for the veggies.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

OMG...did you look at the other recipes on that link?? people amaze me what they can come up with....check out the finger digits and the "man bytes" oui....i'm still looking at that site...problem is, you make that and I LOVE the WTF recipe...you make those and folks wont pick some of that up to eat it...lol been there done that one year.....


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

ooh they look amazing!! Well hehe.. my guests will only have vegitarian food if they dont eat their WTF's so, i think they will give it a try  Also to ad a bit of drama i am gonna take pictures of my 3 pet rats and write RIP and YOU WILL BE MISSED on them and hang them in the kitchen, as everyone knows I'm the crazy rat lady who loves them. This will be amazing  I am evil


----------



## nicoleblkwidow (Sep 11, 2010)

lol oooo that is evil!! Love it!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

the more i look at that picture the more i love that im gonna make theese haha.. Im thinking im going to use Odon noodles instead of spagetthi for tailes, as their fatter, and may look more rat-tail like. 

did anyone try to bake them yet?


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Some of my friends , who are not going to the party, thinks that people won't eat the wtf's because they look too nasty. I'm a vegetarian so I think they are funny and would have no problem with them - as I would know mine where tofu. Do meat eaters really get that easily put off by apperence? All meat is gross to me lol.


----------



## JustJ (Oct 4, 2010)

Hollows Eva said:


> ooh they look amazing!! Well hehe.. my guests will only have vegitarian food if they dont eat their WTF's so, i think they will give it a try  Also to ad a bit of drama i am gonna take pictures of my 3 pet rats and write RIP and YOU WILL BE MISSED on them and hang them in the kitchen, as everyone knows I'm the crazy rat lady who loves them. This will be amazing  I am evil


HA HA HA HA....that is crazy good. I wonder how that is going to go over. I love these things and can actually see making them to scare the daylights out of my kiddies  Added to favorites that is for sure.


----------



## mayleth (Jun 29, 2012)

OMG those are awesome!!


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 23, 2008)

Definitely making these...TOMORROW! Love it!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Take pictures lol. I was gonna try and make them myself this weekend but I won't have the time. I wonder If they can be made early and re heated so me and my costume don't have to stink of fry oil lol


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 23, 2008)

Hollows Eva said:


> Take pictures lol. I was gonna try and make them myself this weekend but I won't have the time. I wonder If they can be made early and re heated so me and my costume don't have to stink of fry oil lol


Okay...I did it! It was a pain in the bum, but everyone LOVED it!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Hehee!!!! They look fab and not gross at all. What's the green dip?? What a lovely colour!


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 23, 2008)

Honey mustard with green food coloring! LOL


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> Honey mustard with green food coloring! LOL


Brillantly disgusting hehe


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

So ... I served my guests wtf's yesterday. Didn't quite have the scream effect I was hoping for lol. They looked at it, and ate it no questions asked. I guess me being a vegetarian and a rat lover kinda gave away that it wasn't gonna be something gross ;-) I used Odon noodles for tails as they are much more cheewy and sorta curls.


----------

